# Cannondale Caad10 105 2010 price



## Jdarrow86 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I finally narrowed my bike choice down to the Cannondale CAAD10 105. A fellow on craigslist has offered me a CAAD10 105 from 2010 that his dad bought but he never got into road biking. What would be a fair price for the bike?

Thanks,
JD


----------



## Emdy (Aug 7, 2010)

I would pay $800 if its brand new.


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

If it is a 2010 then it is a CAAD9 not 10. If it is a CAAD9 from a private seller I would start at $600 and see if they will bite.

Since he is offering an older model with the older 105 I would think you have some room to play with.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

fireplug said:


> If it is a 2010 then it is a CAAD9 not 10. If it is a CAAD9 from a private seller I would start at $600 and see if they will bite.
> 
> Since he is offering an older model with the older 105 I would think you have some room to play with.


CAAD10 came out in 2010 even though it was considered the 2011 model year. I test rode one at my LBS in October 2010. They had a bunch of them in stock. I have a 2011 Supersix that I bought in 2010.


----------



## b3n3r (Dec 28, 2011)

Fwiw, I sold a 2012 CAAD 10 105 with about 5K miles for $800 on CL a couple of months ago.


----------



## Jdarrow86 (Aug 17, 2013)

b3n3r said:


> Fwiw, I sold a 2012 CAAD 10 105 with about 5K miles for $800 on CL a couple of months ago.


Turns out I was talking to the daughter of the seller. The bike is actually a 2011 CAAD10 4. It will come with 105 pedals, 2 bottle cages, and seat bag. The bike has approximately 20 miles on it but does have one scratch from the bike carrier supposedly. Should I be concerned about it?


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

looks superficial, I wouldn't worry about it if (in person) there are no visible scratches in the metal. Something around $1000 is likely fair, but it always depends on local market and demand (and owner's desire to keep it). I'm a bit confused that a bike with only twenty miles could have such a nasty gash (not really that nasty, but hard to believe that rubbing on a bike rack could cause it).


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Chances are that the bike has more than 20 miles on it. Unfortunately it's impossible to tell. I don't think I would pay $1,000 for a used 2011.


----------



## Jdarrow86 (Aug 17, 2013)

ph0enix said:


> Chances are that the bike has more than 20 miles on it. Unfortunately it's impossible to tell. I don't think I would pay $1,000 for a used 2011.


The bike shop we met at wasn't very helpful at all. I asked one of the workers if it would be possible for them to just quickly glance over the bike for defects. His response was "I can only do that for you if want to get the bike tuned up here which is a 2-3 day process other than that all I can say is good luck". I then asked him if could just quickly glance at the frame or giving me idea on what to look for in regards of it being a possible scam and he wouldn't help me.

I ended up getting the bike. The only downside on the bike was that small scratch which the seller put the nail polish on, right there in the parking lot for me. The tires are the original tires atleast according to the specs from Cannondale but have very very low mileage as there are now markings on the rims and the full tread is still there. To make matters even better, the bike came with the 2 water bottle cages installed, a pump, the saddle bag which has 2 spare tubes/tires, a tool(?), detachable strobelight on the saddle bag, and a new bike rack for my car. The bike rack is virtually new and she charged $25 for it since it didn't fit the trunk of her car. The grand total was $800. So I think I did pretty good considering my wifes budget for me was $1000.

I'm going to the bike shop tomorrow to get fitted and to get shoes for the pedals. 

Here is the bike rack. I received the 3 bike version. http://hollywoodracks.com/trunk-rack...trunk-rack.htm


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Jdarrow86 said:


> The bike shop we met at wasn't very helpful at all. I asked one of the workers if it would be possible for them to just quickly glance over the bike for defects. His response was "I can only do that for you if want to get the bike tuned up here which is a 2-3 day process other than that all I can say is good luck". I then asked him if could just quickly glance at the frame or giving me idea on what to look for in regards of it being a possible scam and he wouldn't help me.


You can't blame them. They can't act as a neutral 3rd party for every possible sale that comes across on CL. They would be inundated by people wanting their advice, not buying one of their new bikes on the floor, nor taking the bike in for service. Not to mention the time that would potentially be taken away from their customers. It isn't their fault.


----------



## Jdarrow86 (Aug 17, 2013)

tranzformer said:


> You can't blame them. They can't act as a neutral 3rd party for every possible sale that comes across on CL. They would be inundated by people wanting their advice, not buying one of their new bikes on the floor, nor taking the bike in for service. Not to mention the time that would potentially be taken away from their customers. It isn't their fault.


I understand that and especially if it was busy in the store but there were 4 store associates just standing around in the shoe area talking and I was the only customer in the shop. I also needed help looking for shoes after I bought the bike and no one seemed to care.


----------



## jfn3 (Feb 1, 2003)

Ive seen new CAAD 10-5's with 105 group brand new 2013 leftovers for $1299


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Jdarrow86 said:


> I understand that and especially if it was busy in the store but there were 4 store associates just standing around in the shoe area talking and I was the only customer in the shop. I also needed help looking for shoes after I bought the bike and no one seemed to care.


I wouldn't expect them to be helpful even though they weren't busy. They're a business and they want to sell you a bike (or seven). Instead you tried using them to buy a bike from someone/somewhere else. It's kind of "in their face" if you know what I mean.


----------

